# My car's been socialising all day...



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

...Can't say much more, it's top secret! 

Talking between some new friends 







[/IMG]

Having a pint chatting to an elder :smokin: 







[/IMG]

Having a one on one  







[/IMG]

They chat amongst themselfs  







[/IMG]

Having a breather:smokin: 







[/IMG]

Back at home sober with the family 







[/IMG]

In the beer garden getting drunk:smokin: 







[/IMG]

There you have it, a day in the life of my Skyline!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Ah i see Tims cars are there too. Whats up with sammys? 

Graham


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

DODGY said:


> Ah i see Tims cars are there too. Whats up with sammys?
> 
> Graham


As I said, top secret:smokin: all will be revealed in due course, my lips are sealed.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

lol.

Hopefully see them at pod.....

Graham


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

your skyline has a fun day out


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

sky 1t - my god your car is sex!

Saw a nice porsche 911 too - guessing thats tims...????

What did you meet up for? I bet you were sat inside lighting up cigars with $100 bills whilst your cars lounged by the pool supping on silkolene pro R and lavishing themselves in £1000 tubs of carnubu wax  Hell I would!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Do I spot a Nissan Cube in the corner there


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^Cube - hai

that hood is sick!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice colour


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

DCD said:


> Do I spot a Nissan Cube in the corner there


Dam you beat me to it ! (by 5 and half hours lol)


Sky It, Your car is ball achingly gorgeous.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

ISJ said:


> Dam you beat me to it ! (by 5 and half hours lol)
> 
> 
> Sky It, Your car is ball achingly gorgeous.


The Nissan Cube belongs to a mate of mine, I must say that it is a very good vehicle, that one is a 1400cc auto with 17" rims, 52 reg & it just arrived last week & at £7500 I think they are bargains & would have one myself.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> sky 1t - my god your car is sex!
> 
> Saw a nice porsche 911 too - guessing thats tims...????
> 
> What did you meet up for? I bet you were sat inside lighting up cigars with $100 bills whilst your cars lounged by the pool supping on silkolene pro R and lavishing themselves in £1000 tubs of carnubu wax  Hell I would!


A. 1.Unfortunately i'm not! (or so i've been told by the ladies) 

A. 2.I don't think Tim would have a 997 C4 Soft Top? (there's no Turbo under the hood for starters) 
Think he would rather spend £85K on a Drag car anyday!
(my sister bought one who's a plastic surgeon, filthy rich!)

A. 3.That pic is at my new house, the pool's inside unfortunately but the yellow lines on the tarmac is somthing else ...a full size Go-Kart track all I got to do is get me a couple of Go-Karts & we're screaming!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude,love the house


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You´re elitist 
AND that is an awesome car!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet ride - top effort.

Cya O!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Your Skyline is so awesome!, LOVE it!

Ever thought about changing rims?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> Your Skyline is so awesome!, LOVE it!
> 
> Ever thought about changing rims?


Yes but only 19" in one of the 2 following wheels as most will agree?







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Will probablly get some later on in the year.
Anyone know where I can get the Nismo wheels from in the UK?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Newera can source you some LMGT4's www.neweraparts.com

And I also found some in a Nissan dealer in Shepperton  tel: 01932 237147


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> dude,love the house


You wanna see a few pics???


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sky 1t said:


> You wanna see a few pics???



yup,if you don't mind


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> yup,if you don't mind


The Front







[/IMG]
Most of the back(Helicopter pic from previous owner)







[/IMG]
Heated Pool







[/IMG]
Snooker Room (Or Billiard Room if your a Elitist)







[/IMG]
Lads Bar & Karaoke Room







[/IMG]
The Love Nest 







[/IMG]
Huge 5 x 5m Bathroom with one of those Elitist Bum Wash Thingies 







[/IMG]


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

My cheeks hurt because you slapped them witch richness 
Am I allowed to be a little bit jealous 
NICE home !


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

sky it have you just bought the house or is it you who has put the house up for sale if your the new owner i know where you are exactley i,ll have to call round when i get my 34gtr back from the body shop for a chin wag and a cup of tea chaers NISMOMAN


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

nismoman said:


> sky it have you just bought the house or is it you who has put the house up for sale if your the new owner i know where you are exactley i,ll have to call round when i get my 34gtr back from the body shop for a chin wag and a cup of tea chaers NISMOMAN


 YHAPM. ps you don't happen to have a couple of Go-Karts laying around do you? (or we could race the 34s around)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude,that is one sweet house


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> ps you don't happen to have a couple of Go-Karts laying around do you? (or we could race the 34s around)


Oooh to be rich!!

"Elitist bum wash thingys"


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Love your house man

What's the yellow car? can't see clearly 

That rims, I couldn't agree more

Post some more pics when you get your new rims

Looking for anymore modifications on your car? Power, brakes, suspension etc. that kind?


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> YHAPM. ps you don't happen to have a couple of Go-Karts laying around do you? (or we could race the 34s around)


Very jelous:chairshot 

Coud'nt give me a loan to buy a GTR34 could ya? :bowdown1: 
:bawling: I'm not even joking :bawling:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Fcuk me...good on ya!!!

More pics...of everything! I cant see the first 5 for some reason opcorn:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

sky 1t said:


> Anyone know where I can get the Nismo wheels from in the UK?


Abbey Motorsport got my Bronze 19" LM GT4s for me.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

dude i envy u i will have that set up 1 day and that aint a joke


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry mate but who are you talking to? 

That house is so nice. My house would fit in the bathroom:bawling:


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

This page should be near the top


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

my god thats nuts


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

tails said:


> dude i envy u i will have that set up 1 day and that aint a joke


Sorry but who was you talking to? :thumbsup:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

ha sorry didnt look back on this till now it was directed at sky 1t?:wavey:


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry I thought you was talking to me, and hoping:chuckle:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*FAO: Fuelburner*

Rodger this is the thread mate, see you tomrrow:thumbsup:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Already found it ealier after the phone call Legan, see you tomorrow mate :wavey: 

P.S. did the google earth thing aswell, well cool :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> As I said, top secret:smokin: all will be revealed in due course, my lips are sealed.


You were trying to make them breed?


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

the house look real good, massive renovation must have been done


----------

